# Öffenlicher Bereich > Betrachtungen zur Thaisprache >  Visuelles Wörterbuch Thai - Deutsch

## wein4tler

*Visuelles Wörterbuch Thai-Deutsch:* Über 12.000 Wörter und Redewendungen 
von Dorling Kindersley; Verlag (Coventgarden) 
EUR 9,95

Thai lernen - ganz einfach visuell Die Kombination von Bild und Wort erleichtert den Zugang zur thailändischen Sprache.
Die rund 6.000 Begriffe und Redewendungen werden in alltägliche Themen des Lebens gegliedert:
Mensch, Gesundheit, Haus, Dienstleistungen, Einkaufen, Nahrungsmittel, Arbeit, Verkehr, Reise, Sport, Freizeit und Umwelt.
Das Register hilft die gesuchten Wörter schnell zu finden. Ein unterhaltsamer, praktischer und kompetenter Begleiter, ideal für Reise, Studium und Beruf. Mit Erklärung des Thai-Alphabets und der Aussprache.



*Nachteil* für mich ist die *kleine Schrift*. Ich brauche schon eine Lupe dazu.

----------

